# Lily Update



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey everyone! I know I haven't been posting very much lately (though I've been keeping up on reading posts). I've been going crazy busy with classes, and I just got a second job at a pet store near me. So I'll probably be scarce until the semester ends, still.

However, I posted a while ago about being concerned Lily might be sick or just out-of-sorts because of her eating being off and such, so just thought I'd give an update. I got her to the vet just over a week ago. We got a different vet this time and I think I'm going to request her next time Lily goes in for a check up or anything. She was very nice, and did great with my little brat, who decided she didn't want to cooperate! :roll: :lol: Lily balled up over the stethoscope, but the vet got a small bowl of water, plopped her in, and voila! We had a hedgie with quills all flat who spent the rest of the visit trying to escape the evil water and giving me pathetic looks. "Moooom, why are you letting her do this to me? Save me!  " 

The outcome? Perfectly healthy girl.  The vet even got a good look inside Lily's mouth and didn't see any masses, and said her teeth looked great. The only thing was that she told me Lily shouldn't gain any more weight, as she's up to about 500 grams. But I knew that was coming anyway. I think the reason Lily had been off her food and wheeling was a combination of one of her foods getting a bit stale (she's been eating more since I replaced it with fresher food out of the freezer), and her nails being a bit long (she's been a good girl lately and let me clip all the longer ones). So at least they were simple problems, and my mommy concerns are all relieved! ^_^

With the weight issue, I think I'm going to see if I can't get her to either stay at a stable weight, or possibly lose a few grams, by switching one of her foods out. I tried putting in Chicken Soup Lite, but she won't touch it. So I think I'm going to try getting Castor & Pollux Natural Ultramix Indoor Feline (these food names are always a mouthful!), or possibly one of the kinds of Blue Spa Select, if I can find one with a lower fat percentage. Hopefully she'll eat whichever one I get!

I'm hoping to add pictures to this thread at some point, I haven't taken pictures of her in ages! Hopefully once the semester is over, I'll have a lot more time to take her out for cuddles and pictures.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Yay Lily!

It's always so nice to find a vet who knows what they are doing with hedgies. Glad to hear Lily is a healthy girl, post some pics!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Great news!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so glad to hear a good report on our little Lily. Now maybe you will update us with a brand new picture of her too!!!!!!!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Wonderful news! Thank you for the update!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Glad to hear that she is doing great


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks guys!  I have to work tomorrow night, but I'm planning on getting her out for a good long snuggle on Thanksgiving, and will snap a few new pics of her to post! She was a good girl tonight and let me clip a few nails and put some oil on her ears, which are getting a bit dry. She actually seemed happy to see me, which I'm not used to. XD I can't wait until I have more time for snuggles.


----------

